# [RISOLTO] Controllare quote disco via web

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

volevo porvi una domanda.

Su un server ho installato le quote disco per gli utenti.

E' possibile fare in modo che ciascun utente visualizzi lo spazio da lui occupato semplicemente accedendo via web ad una pagina che mostra la percentuale di utilizzo?

Esiste qualcosa di già pronto?

In questo modo ogni tanto l'utente può andare a controllare quanto spazio gli resta e si può dare una regolata.

----------

## Kernel78

se c'è un modo per ottenere questo valore da linea di comando puoi metterlo in cron e buttare l'output in una paginetta html ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì c'avevo pensato.

In effetti per vedere come stanno messi gli utenti, si usa il comando seguente:

```
repquota -a
```

Si ottiene un output del genere:

```
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/hda1

Block grace time: 24:00; Inode grace time: 24:00

                        Block limits                File limits

User            used         soft         hard     grace    used       soft    hard    grace

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

root        --   35680             0             0                      4           0         0      

usertest1   --    5000     10000     20000                   101           0         0      

usertest2  --      960     10000     20000                     12           0         0      

usertest3      --      960     10000     20000                     12           0         0       
```

Tu come pensavi di fare?

----------

## oRDeX

anche una pagina in php che lo calcoli al volo

----------

## fbcyborg

Che prende in ingresso questo?

```
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/hda1

Block grace time: 24:00; Inode grace time: 24:00

                        Block limits                File limits

User            used         soft         hard     grace    used       soft    hard    grace

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

root        --   35680             0             0                      4           0         0      

usertest1   --    5000     10000     20000                   101           0         0      

usertest2  --      960     10000     20000                     12           0         0      

usertest3      --      960     10000     20000                     12           0         0       
```

Oppure c'è di meglio, prelevando i dati dal db? (anche se non vedo alcuna tabella o database che memorizza le quote in mysql)

Se posso prelevare i dati dal db, non dovrei avere problemi a farlo.

Magari volendo fare una cosa carina, sarebbe bello mostrare una barra con la percentuale.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho trovato questo nel frattempo!

Peccato però che lo script in php non funzioni!

Vengono fuori un sacco di caratteri strani nella pagina web.

----------

## oRDeX

Probabilmente quella tabella sarà memorizzata da qualche parte in /proc.

Usando una chiamata a system potresti comunque prendere l'output e stamparlo, senza complicarti troppo

----------

## fbcyborg

No aspetta.. non so se forse non hai capito come funziona. (Se hai capito allora scusami, ho inteso male il tuo messaggio).

In pratica quello mette in /tmp/quotas il risultato del comando repquota -ua, e poi tramite cron lo aggiorna ogni 5 minuti.

Poi usando quello script php (che a me non funziona), vorrebbe farne il parsing e la visualizzazione via web.

L'unica cosa è che compaiono un sacco di caratteri strani, e quindi è difettoso quello script php.

----------

## oRDeX

Scusa me, ho risposto al tuo post precedente al precedente   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Comunque ho letto lo script, sembra faccio effettivamente al caso tuo. Probabilmente la pagina php fa uso di funzioni vecchie (il post è del 2004). Non sarebbe intopic, ma a questo punto bisognerebbe discutere gli errori di PHP che potresti postarci

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Smile: 

Dunque, ecco quello che visualizzo: LINK.

----------

## MajinJoko

se è lo script che trovi alla pagina linkata precedentemente, è corretto (dal punto di vista del php).

l'output che vedi è perché il file in php non viene interpretato.

Sei certo che apache sia correttamente configurato?

hai l'opzione 

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D MANUAL -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST [b]-D PHP5[/b]"
```

in /etc/conf.d/apache2 ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì! L'opzione -D PHP5 è presente !!!

----------

## MajinJoko

e funziona?

voglio dire, prova a creare un file.php tipo:

```
<?php

phpinfo();

?>
```

e darlo in pasto al tuo webserver. Funziona?

----------

## fbcyborg

No non funziona quel file php!

Ma php funziona perfettamente. Il phpinfo ovviamente funziona, e funziona anche un altro sito in joomla installato in locale.

Per questo non penso che sia un problema di PHP.

Non riesco proprio a capire!

----------

## MajinJoko

l'ho provato giusto ora.

a me funziona (ma ovviamente muore quando non trova /tmp/quotas).

ripeto, non ti viene interpretato il file php. magari per una questione di delimitatori? (anche se mi sembra usi <?php e ?> che sono quelli standard..)

----------

## fbcyborg

Assurdo! perché non va a me!!!! ???

----------

## MajinJoko

Io ora non vedo più l'immagine con l'errore, però la tua pagina sputava fuori i comandi php nudi e crudi. Chiaramente non li interpreta. Probabilmente da qualche parte chiude un "<?php" e lo riapre in un modo che al tuo webserver non va a genio.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi fa ribrezzo solo l'idea, ma vedrò di provarlo su un webserver apache su windows.

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente.. non mi funziona nemmeno su apache installato su windows.  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Adesso funziona!

Scusate ma ora cominciavo a dare di matto, e mi sono accorto che il file era salvato come html.

Cambiando l'estensione in php ha iniziato a funzionare.

----------

